# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Bánh xèo tôm nhảy - Ẩm thực Bình Định

## dungntn

Vị tôm tươi, của bột gạo xay chiên giòn thật giòn, chấm với nước mắm tỏi ớt, hoà quyện cái dẻo mềm của bánh tráng nhúng, của rau thơm mướt xanh, cộng với ngọn gió đồng mát rượi từ ruộng lúa thẳng cánh cò bay… của bánh xèo tôm nhảy Mỹ Cang bảo đảm không có quán nào ở nơi thị tứ bắt chước được!Từ thành phố Quy Nhơn, đi hơn 20 km đường liên thôn, ngang qua tháp Đôi nổi tiếng về mặt kiến trúc, qua mộ nghệ nhân tuồng Đào Tấn, gần tới nhà tưởng niệm thi sĩ Xuân Diệu, dọc theo hai bên ruộng lúa, nếu gặp đúng mùa trổ đòng nữa thì đường tới quán bánh xèo quả thật là con đường hương đồng gió nội, đưa ta trở về với quê hương tuổi thơ đầy kỷ niệm.





Cái quán ấy nằm khiêm tốn dưới chân cầu Mỹ Cang, thuộc thôn Gò Bồi, xã Mỹ Cang, huyện Tuy Phước, tỉnh Bình Định. Quán là căn nhà cũ kỹ, vách tường gạch mộc, nền đất nện, mái rạ lợp thưa đã qua vài mùa mưa nắng. Quán nhỏ, không có bảng hiệu, diện tích chỉ đủ đặt hai bàn cho 5-7 thực khách. Bên hông quán là luỹ tre xanh, có dòng sông nước đục lặng lờ trôi như bao miền quê khác.Bánh được dọn ra nóng hổi, thơm giòn. Bánh không pha bột nghệ và nước cốt dừa như bánh xèo miền Tây của bà Mười Xiềm nổi tiếng mà chỉ thuần chất bột gạo ngâm, xay tay, béo ngậy nhờ chiên với mỡ trên bếp củi. Mỗi cái bánh trắng trong có chừng mười con tôm chín đỏ au và hành chẻ xanh mướt làm nhân. Chén nước chấm là nước mắm cốt, pha với chanh đường, tỏi ớt giã nhuyễn. Dĩa rau sống điểm xanh non những lá xà lách nhỏ xinh.Mùa này đang có xoài nên món bánh xèo được cho thêm những sợi xoài vàng đượm, giòn giòn, chua chua, ngọt ngọt chất tinh bột của loại quả chín già trên cây. Một món truyền thống không thể thiếu của miền Trung là dĩa bánh tráng nhúng mềm mại. Bánh tráng dùng để gói bánh xèo, rau sống, xoài chua. Chấm cả cuộn bánh vào nước mắm cay, nồng, ngọt đậm, bạn sẽ thấy thấm thía vì cái dẻo dai của loại gạo dùng tráng bánh đã nâng đỡ tất cả mùi vị, làm cho bạn cảm nhận được những tinh tuý của lúa gạo, rau trái và tôm cá từ sông nước Gò Bồi.Quán bán hàng ngày, từ khoảng 7 đến 9 giờ là hết hàng. Dù có khách nài thêm bà cũng không làm vì bột gạo xay và tôm tươi được chuẩn bị có chừng mực. Bà tên Lê Thị Thu, người bản địa, mở quán bán từ năm 1976, vì chỉ có một người con trai tên Tuấn, chưa có vợ ở với bà nên những người quen biết đều gọi là bà Năm TuấnNếu khách là người ở xa tới thì nên đặt trước để bà chuẩn bị đủ nguyên vật liệu cho số người sẽ ăn và cái chính là không sợ đến muộn phải về không. Dù cái bánh nhìn không lớn nhưng mỗi người ước lượng ăn chừng hai, ba cái là “no chết xác”, nói như người ở đây.Đi về hơn 40 km nếu xuất phát từ thành phố Quy Nhơn, nhưng đi rồi bạn sẽ thấy rất đáng đồng tiền bát gạo. Tại trung tâm thành phố Quy Nhơn và tại một con đường lớn của TP.HCM, chúng tôi cũng thấy có vài quán trưng biển giới thiệu món bánh xèo tôm nhảy nhưng chắc cái ngon lành của vị tôm tươi, của bột gạo xay chiên giòn thật giòn, chấm với nước mắm tỏi ớt, hoà quyện cái dẻo mềm của bánh tráng nhúng, của rau thơm mướt xanh, cộng với ngọn gió đồng mát rượi từ ruộng lúa thẳng cánh cò bay… thì bảo đảm không có quán nào ở nơi thị tứ bắt chước được!
(Theo vietq)

_
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour Hồ Chí Minh - Quy Nhơn - Hồ Chí Minh (5N/4Đ) - Giá 2.300.000 VNĐ/Khách - Ho Chi Minh - Quy Nhon - Ho Chi Minh (5N/4D) - Gia 2.300.000 VND/Khach

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Bình Định - tour du lich Binh Dinh

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Bình Định click vào du lịch Bình Định - du lich Binh Dinh
_

----------


## dung89

không giống bánh xèo mình đã ăn nhỉ

----------

